# RARE Old School Sony Mobile ES XM-5046 1 Ohm Drive Amp Amplifier Made In Japan



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for auction 

RARE Old School Sony Mobile ES XM 5046 1 Ohm Drive Amp Amplifier Made in Japan | eBay


----------

